
RailsGirls and RailsBridge ban female developer - atom-morgan
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/a-women-developer-i-know-with-many-years-of-experience-decided-that-she-wanted-to-give-back-to-6857862cee0a#.d7uhpqszx
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From the comments, the banned person in question is a supporter of Milo Y. and
it's not too hard to imagine that that is not congruent with the values of the
community.

~~~
jrnichols
Also reading through the comments, there was nothing at all published about
"values of the community."

